# The Ideal Release



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Well I'll be damned. A friend of mine at my archery club made up a release that operates in this fashion years ago and it worked well even though everyone fell about laughing when they saw it.

His was made from a piece of hardwood broom handle with a nail driven in halfway and bent over at the top (smoothed out of course).

I tried it and it was actually a very effective release aid. This particular new one is exactly the same pricniple but looks a lot snazzier.:teeth:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually, the concept of the this release is that you're not fighting the release to fire it.

You can completely take your thumb and middle finger off of the release and it will not fire. In fact this is how you release it. Draw back, drop the thumb so that everything is in the same line, then slowly relax your middle finger on the release and *thwooooop*...it releases. 

Infinite speed adjustment and adjustment for fit...it can be made comfortable no matter who uses it. It literally makes shooting backtension easy. :thumbs_up


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Interesting*

Very interested in hearing more about this release from other shooters. I would live to try one but hate to shell out the $$$$ for a new paperweight if I don't like it.
Any chance of buying one for a one week trial period with a full refund (I pay shipping)if it doesn't work???


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

The link will not open. Can you post pics and contact info please?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This link should work for everyone :
http://www.frankfortmfg.com/


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Frankfort Manufacturing Company
105 Main Street 
Frankfort, Michigan 49635

231-352-7551 Fax: 231-352-4486 

E-mail: [email protected]

Hope this helps.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I would like more information about the shot sequence with this release and how to set it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

There is no setting of the release. It's a static fixed hook.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Great idea! I currently shoot a Carter Spike, so this is especially attractive to me, but the price...............


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> There is no setting of the release. It's a static fixed hook.


are you shooting it doc??

if so how many 60x's......


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt need more information from folks that are using this release.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

pronghorn said:


> Great idea! I currently shoot a Carter Spike, so this is especially attractive to me, but the price...............


This thing blows the spike out of the water. Literally, same tension from start to finish. The release does not build up from start to finish...making for a very smooth comfortable release. Also, everything is in line...the nocking point to the contact anchor of the release...so you're actually pulling on the same plane of the arrow. Not from under it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*How much is the price*

Looks interesting


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

If your looking for field testers ... I'd like to be considered. I shoot hinge releases for spots and 3D, and this one looks interesting.

Contact me.:wink: 

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> This thing blows the spike out of the water. Literally, same tension from start to finish. The release does not build up from start to finish...making for a very smooth comfortable release. Also, everything is in line...the nocking point to the contact anchor of the release...so you're actually pulling on the same plane of the arrow. Not from under it.


I might have to start saving my pennies. I would love to try one before I buy it though. Do you know if they have any dealers in the state of Colorado?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Very new company. This was their first ATA show and they recieved a lot of attention. Especially from some noteable pros. I'm not sure what their dealer list is like...but their contact info is on the website.


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

*Price*

Looks like the price is $189.95 according to the website


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

a guy i shoot with was just telling me last week about a variation he uses on reg. bt releases that operate on the same function. he said he removes the hinge head from say a bt gold. and welds the hasp right to the half moon wich makes it work on the same prinsiple of this release. then he can adjust the half moon to tweak the angle of his hook to set the release faster or slower. says he's been doing it for years


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

More input, more input.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> a guy i shoot with was just telling me last week about a variation he uses on reg. bt releases that operate on the same function. he said he removes the hinge head from say a bt gold. and welds the hasp right to the half moon wich makes it work on the same prinsiple of this release. then he can adjust the half moon to tweak the angle of his hook to set the release faster or slower. says he's been doing it for years


Except he's still fighting his forefinger to release the arrow. This release is the smoothest release I've ever used...it does not load up as it gets closer to release and adjusting it is a breeze. No moons to wear or round out and infinite adjustability. 

The designer and myself will get into competitions at the shop and see who can shoot the most x's while the other person triggers the release. This is the only tru back tension release that you can do this with.

I draw the bow back, anchor, and hold on target...the other guy then pulls on the middle finger leg...you can't even tell he's touching it...then bam. Surprise release and perfect x. You can't do that with a truball bt gold(which is the release I've used for the last two years and love).


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Except he's still fighting his forefinger to release the arrow. This release is the smoothest release I've ever used...it does not load up as it gets closer to release and adjusting it is a breeze. No moons to wear or round out and infinite adjustability.
> 
> The designer and myself will get into competitions at the shop and see who can shoot the most x's while the other person triggers the release. This is the only tru back tension release that you can do this with.
> 
> I draw the bow back, anchor, and hold on target...the other guy then pulls on the middle finger leg...you can't even tell he's touching it...then bam. Surprise release and perfect x. You can't do that with a truball bt gold(which is the release I've used for the last two years and love).





i think i'm in the same boat as everyone else on this one. i'm facinated by the concept and would love to try one out but the 189.00 price tag is a little much to shell out on a new concept. if i liked it it would be well worth it but i think we all know that there is no one peice of archery equipment made to suit every archer and if the case turns out that it's not for me then 189.00 loss is a tough one. are there dealerships going to be set up. it would make it easier for guys like me to get one in our hands and give it a go before we shell out the green.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Questions about dealers and availability etc, please direct to here:

http://www.idealrelease.com/about.htm

I'm just a user who's happy as heck with his release from a small starting out company. I've explained what I know about the release and any other questions will need to be redirected to the manufacturer. Thanks all for looking. I hope they can cator to your requests. 

I do know that they are looking to setup a dealer network. I'm fortunate though as I'm short driving distance of the designers residence and have had a chance to play with the prototypes since early July. They literally finished up the first finished annodized models a week before the ATA show, a the packaging a week before then. 

Again, this is a small just starting out company, so patience will be needed. Also, look me up at some shoots this summer...Pittsburgh, IBO national Triple Crowns, and Kentucky ASA shoot. I'll be glad to let you play with it...the release that is.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*release*

like to try one sounds good need to make one that is not a $189.00 maybe
one that handle not as good if i like it i will pay that money


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

I shoot in the same tournaments with Mike Whalen the guy who helped designed these. I tried one last year and I actually loved the thought of it. I always hated pure back tension releases that didnt have a safety due to the angle it must be drawn back at. I just tried the new model as shown on the website and you can use 1 finger and draw back due to the pulling point being in direct line as the hook (no need to tilt release to draw). The release can be drawn with pointer finger in the hole and use middle finger as the finger that fires the relese, or you can use the middle finger to pull back by switching the removable finger hooks on either side. The 2 finger grooves on either side are fully adjustable and you can move them to any angle you want for feel. The clasp is fixed to the moon but can move to whatever angle you want for it to fire. (No movable parts) They are a little more $ for a pure BT release but are very nice and a leap in the way BT should have been made the first time around.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Interesting concept. Sounds like it takes the "tension" out of BT. 

I would expect a lifetime warranty at that price however.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

*questions*

Interesting concept, the adjustability seems great for every hand, but the price... :mg: 
They answered me some questions: the size is approx. 3.25" length and 3/8"-1/2" width, very similar to my Stan Micro III (medium size), and the hole is 7/8", like the MagMicro medium.
If you use the thumb peg to draw, you can only use it as a two finger release.
The release works this way: the loop slides off the fixed hook. 

Some doubts: the hook is small (short), of course, but when you are pulling and relaxing the hand, the loop slides off the hasp, then your hand moves a little? do you feel that movement? do you feel that "slide off", or it is a soft feel? there is a solid anchor with that movement? what about when the loop is wet by rain? the "slide off" is also soft?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

JovenPadaguan said:


> Some doubts: the hook is small (short), of course, but when you are pulling and relaxing the hand, the loop slides off the hasp, then your hand moves a little? do you feel that movement? do you feel that "slide off", or it is a soft feel? there is a solid anchor with that movement? what about when the loop is wet by rain? the "slide off" is also soft?



NO...that's what set's this release from those that look similar. You do not feel any chatter. This release is SMOOOOOOOOTH. Like I said, you can have another person fire this release for you while you are at full draw...just drop the thumb, middle finger, and hold on target. It's amazing how that works. That's the demonstration used to show that you can not feel that movement. In fact, you cannot feel the tension that the other person is putting on the release. 

Yes...two finger in how you draw. Thumb and forefinger. Anchor, drop the thumb and leave all tension on the forefinger(which really doesn't seem as bad as it sounds), wrap the middle, and increase tension on the middle finger. 

I liked to set mine up so I could put a little more tension on the middle finger peg so I could feel it just a big better. I really get deep into the release and put it right on the second knuckle joint and anchor with my main knuckle right behind the jaw with a fist look. So I fire the release by actually squeezing my fist. 

I've also set up the three finger method with middle ring finger. I really enjoyed shooting this method and for spots found it to be a little more consistent. However for 3d I like the deeper anchor, and when I'm only shooting one arrow at a time It's just as consistant. 

The loop is actually made a little longer to be safe. I know on just one of them that the hook was actually shortened by a grinder...but that was to set a personal preference. 


Mike Whalen of Cadillac, MI is the designer and brains behind this release. There was a lot of buzz and interest about this release from a lot of noteable pros and top industry people.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, I ordered one. I will keep you posted about my impression of the release when I get it.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

*Ideal Release*

I shot with Mike a few weeks ago in Cadilac and tried this new release and it is very solid I was so impressed with it I will be a dealer in Ontario Canada for them. Mike is a great guy and I look forward to selling his products.

Mike......Hope to see you at the state shoot on FEB 4.

Grant


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Here are some more pics.

It's important to know, that this release comes with a thumb attachment, and two finger attachments. This release can be set up in two different configurations. No extra purchases are necessary to change the combination.

Set up as a three finger with thumb peg and as a three finger with middle finger ring:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

*Video*

Here's some footage that shows the proper shot sequence for the Ideal Release setup as the three finger with thumb peg:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

*Video2*

Here's some footage showing the shot sequence with the Ideal Release setup as the three finger with middle finger ring:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

*Video*

This is somebody else firing the release while at fulldraw:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

*Video*

This is a little better footage showing how the release is operated.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks nice but $189.00 I would love to be able to try it before I bought it.
I must have bought and traded at least 12 release last year and I keep going back to my knucle under.Maybe I will sell a few and buy one on these it does looke nice and comfy.
Does anyone have a used one I could buy:smile:


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was able to watch Mike and my boyfriend play around with this release while it was still being tested. They took turns firing the release for each other and whether the other one punched it, released it really slow, or started stopped and then released it always hit the x. I was thoroughly impressed and also very upset that my bow wasn't with me!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

JandinA2 said:


> I was able to watch Mike and my boyfriend play around with this release while it was still being tested. They took turns firing the release for each other and whether the other one punched it, released it really slow, or started stopped and then released it always hit the x. I was thoroughly impressed and also very upset that my bow wasn't with me!


Yeah...no shooting until that shoulder is feeling better. You can be upset all you want, it's not gonna get you shooting any sooner


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I have suspended viewing of the videos for now. I'm sorry for this inconvenience. I'm just a happy archer who loves the functionality of this release and was excited to spread the word. In doing so I feel I may have overstepped some boundaries and for that I apologize. 

Please refer any other inquiries about the release, ordering, fucntion, operation, and dealer network to:

Mark Meachum

Frankfort Manufacturing Company
105 Main Street 
Frankfort, Michigan 49635

231-352-7551 Fax: 231-352-4486 

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*release*

you can draw a bow with a zenith release with one finger that is the way i been doing it for 2 years


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

how would this release be better than using a zenith or any of the others?

I know when I try to command a shot off with my zenith it is not accurate, it is excellent but only if the shot is very relaxed and tension free. I suspect it would be the same with this release?

I am failing to understand the advantage thats there independent of being able to release while holding with one finger


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

francis said:


> how would this release be better than using a zenith or any of the others?
> 
> I know when I try to command a shot off with my zenith it is not accurate, it is excellent but only if the shot is very relaxed and tension free. I suspect it would be the same with this release?
> 
> I am failing to understand the advantage thats there independent of being able to release while holding with one finger


It's the fact that you're not fighting that finger. The release rotates freely, with no tension build up as you get closer to release. This is a back tension release that is fired with backtension. 

I tried to draw this up the best I could. With the Ideal Release, you pull back and are not fighting yourself to fire the release. With a typical hinge release, you pull back with your forefinger, and hold that weight on your forefinger as you pull with your middle and ring finger to fire the release. The pivot points of a hinge release cause you to fight the pulling direction of the forefinger, which creates a buildup of tension the closer you get to firing. This buildup of tension is not consistent from shot to shot. With the Ideal Release, it's always the same.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

doc, 

ok I was under the impression that it fired like a regular backtension, just having trouble picturing how the fire mechanism works if it does not need rotation to fire.

Heres a question, what if (because of habit), you allow the release to "rotate", in other words you pull and shoot it mechanically the same as the zentih, will the same inconsistencies show up ,?


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Does this look familiar? It's the same concept, in that your index finger, which goes in the hole, lines up directly behind the arrow. The hole is the inner race of a needle bearing which allows the rest of the release to pivot around it when you remove your thumb. It has the added advantage of the hinge head which doesn't require the rope to slip off the hook. No matter how much pressure you put on the index finger the body of this release is floating free and is very easy to turn.


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

zenarch said:


> Does this look familiar? It's the same concept, in that your index finger, which goes in the hole, lines up directly behind the arrow. The hole is the inner race of a needle bearing which allows the rest of the release to pivot around it when you remove your thumb. It has the added advantage of the hinge head which doesn't require the rope to slip off the hook. No matter how much pressure you put on the index finger the body of this release is floating free and is very easy to turn.


Who makes that release???????????????????????/


----------



## wheelerT (Jan 30, 2007)

*Ideal Release hook problem*

Great release know Mike W, quite well great shooter and really pro archery, BBButt the front hook or main hook has been comming off ask Jason Warner Mikes prodidgy who is an fantastic shot has quite the swollen jaw, nothing against the release shot it at 3 a.s.a shoots last year ust if you get one please check the front retaining screw, talked to jason loves the thing but is not happywith jaw.:mg:


----------



## Chummie (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey guys, so here is my opinion of the release after having shot the prototype and having the final version since just before the ATA show, thanks again Mike. 
I have shot several types of back tension and thumb releases and nothing compares to how steady I can hold this release. The design, to me, allows for the same anchor point everytime and goes off amazingly. My X count has definatley gone up since shooting this release. Now it did take a little work to get this to happen though. When you first get the release, the loop hook has a black finish on it that grabs at the loop a little, like it is sticky, polish it up with a little emery cloth and it goes off perfect. The finger hook and thumb hook are fully adjustable and will fit any hand, so that just took some shooting to get right. One worry I have is the hook adjustment. The set screw to adjust the hook goes into very small grooves and mine has actually slipped once while I was letting down. Seems to be holding now but only time will tell if it will stay. As for comfort, I have to say that after shooting this thing almost everyday, my index finger does get pretty sore. It is a lot of pull for one finger. I have only been shooting the release with the thumb hook and my index finger through the hole, so I can't comment on the setup with the two finger hooks but I plan on trying that tonight to see if it relieves some of the finger pressure.
So to sum it up, I love the release and find I am definatley shooting better with it, but it will take more time to prove whether the hook, or my finger will hold up.


----------



## wheelerT (Jan 30, 2007)

*ideal release*

must correct myself from yesterdays post was informed that the hook didnt come off the set screw holding the hook for the adjustment slipped on jasons release and that they are working on new hook and screw combo they are comming out with the new one soon,


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

I shot one a few times today at the shop. Felt really good the few times I shot it. Held really steady and pulled through great. I would of shot it more but, I could only get it away from the shop tec for only one end.  I'll try to shoot it some more next week.


----------



## JHeuvel (Nov 6, 2003)

northshoremb said:


> Who makes that release???????????????????????/


I think it is a zenith


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

JHeuvel said:


> I think it is a zenith


It is a Zenith.


----------



## marknm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Ideal Release hook*

Hello, My name is Mark Meachum and co-inventor of the Ideal Release. It is manufactured by Frankfort Manufacturing located in Northern Michigan.

I am glad you like the release and are happy on how it shoots. It is amazing the reaction we are getting on this release. We knew it was a good product but did not expect the reaction we are getting on how well it performs.

As for the hook, we have addressed the slippage issue. In fact we have dramatically improved it with larger serrations for better holding power, changed the material to a hardened class of stainless for finish/polish and shortened the head length to make it faster. We are in production as I speak with the new hook and will be sending out replacement hooks in the next few weeks.


----------



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

I have had the privilage of shooting this release for a couple of months now. Prevously I shot an A-Tension Spike, and before that a two finger Longhorn, and have had few occassional misfires with each of these releases over the past years. Since I have been shooting the Ideal Release, I have never misfired. 
I love the ability to customize how it feels and performs by the adjustable legs. No other release out there can offer so much. There are countless ways of setting this release up depending your style. The flexability is endless.

I have increased my X count, and no longer struggle at times with "when is this thing going to go off!" It always seems to find the X. I can now shoot relaxed and trust the release.

More options are brewing with this release in the future, so keep checking their web page.
Awsome product!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

3dhoyt said:


> I have had the privilage of shooting this release for a couple of months now. Prevously I shot an A-Tension Spike, and before that a two finger Longhorn, and have had few occassional misfires with each of these releases over the past years. Since I have been shooting the Ideal Release, I have never misfired.
> I love the ability to customize how it feels and performs by the adjustable legs. No other release out there can offer so much. There are countless ways of setting this release up depending your style. The flexability is endless.
> 
> I have increased my X count, and no longer struggle at times with "when is this thing going to go off!" It always seems to find the X. I can now shoot relaxed and trust the release.
> ...


Not doubting your great experiences with this new release, but . . . how can you say you had a misfire with an Atension with the spike head?? There are no moving parts on that release. There is absolutely NOTHING that can screw up on that release, except for the SHOOTER.


----------



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> Not doubting your great experiences with this new release, but . . . how can you say you had a misfire with an Atension with the spike head?? There are no moving parts on that release. There is absolutely NOTHING that can screw up on that release, except for the SHOOTER.


I guess when I say misfire, I am not referring to a malfunction of the release, but a malfunction of shooter.
When you are changing angles of heads for speed of shot, sometimes those adjustments are too short. And, wham, you get it right in the jaw.
I have adjusted this release to many configurations, and never had it go off before I was to my anchor and fired it.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

*ttt*

More feedback or news?


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Now that people have been shooting these for a while, how are you liking them? I am still intrigued.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

I have been shooting mine for about 3 weeks now, and to say i love it is an understatement. The way that the release has evolved has been entirely for the better. I find that you can set it up for a completely "custom tailored " feel, and it shoots like butter. I think you will see alot of them out there this year, and you sure won't be prying mine out of my hands anytime soon...


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you. Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Which model are ya'll shooting?
3/8" or 1/2"width?
Thumb post or 3 finger middle hookstyle?
Thanks


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

It has got my attention. I would love to give this release ago. Wish i could shoot it here in Utah


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*ideal release*

anyone else been shooting this release over the last year? Any comments/suggestions?


----------

